# Liszt title question



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello all,

A little detail that has always bugged me on that Liszt organ work based on a theme from Meyerbeer's Opera The Prophet: Fantasia and Fugue on 'Ad nos, ad salutarem undam', S 259. The title!

I'm guessing that's it's Latin, but have not yet been able to find a source that provides a translation. Can any of you fine folks shed any light on its meaning?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't find a source except for my own brain - as with all Latin a translation is open to the interpretation and scope of the 'translated to' language.

It could be 'To us, to the saving waters' or 'Come to us, to the waves of salvation' - I would go for the first translation.


----------

